

Don't hide the fact that you're using WordPress - k7n
http://kovshenin.com/2013/dont-hide-the-fact-that-youre-using-wordpress/

======
ereckers
I actually read the post for the plugin that probably prompted this blog post
of yours (I saw your comment at the end of it the other day).

I agree. It's been stated numerous times from the WordPress devs themselves
that trying to hide that you are using WordPress is futile. Which it is.

Your post mentions the 2 primary things needed to secure your WordPress
installation; 1. strong passwords, 2. up-to-date WP and plugins. I would add:
choose a well regarded hosting provider.

To enforce strong passwords when you're working with a larger group you may
want to look into this plugin:

    
    
      http://wordpress.org/plugins/enforce-strong-password/
    

Otherwise, well done.

